
Ask HN: How do you plan to improve your financial situation in 2019? - akudha
Starting a business? Investing and&#x2F;or Saving better? Moving to a low cost area?<p>What steps are you taking to improve your financial situation?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Here's one that people don't think about until it's too late. Insurance, I
plan to review my coverage and act where needed.

------
sotojuan
I’m debt free as of December 14 so 2019 will be all about having sizable
savings. Pretty easy. Aiming for six months but won’t stop at that.

------
anotheryou
I'm starting 2019 with a raise, I'm looking for a new job, I need to properly
investing my savings, I'll also invest in a disability insurance.

I'm financially alright though and look forward to work at most 4 days/week.

------
my_usernam3
Enjoy the hobbies I already invested in. I drop or pause them not because I
get bored, but I get distracted by some other one too easily. Currently this
means more motorcycle touring.

P.S. Thanks for putting this one up. Hadn't about it much until now.

------
methusala8
I plan to increase my income through business/consulting as I am savivng
nearly 50% of my Salary and cannot save more than that.

------
sralbert
I'm going to try working on open source projects and applying for software
developer jobs.

